# Please pray for me in your next prayer.



## jinx1984 (Sep 4, 2009)

Went to the Dr. Told me I had Cancer and it was in Stage 4  He give me 6 months to live. and I told him that ever night when I take a bath I have not found any kind of Experation date stamped on my body anywhere . Suppose to start Cemo next wed. The good lord has worked in good ways before so I am hoping he will see fit to help me out . Got a new grand baby to raise as long as I can breath. I am just an old country boy and it is hard to take us out with a good fight .All prays will be thankful.Besides I got to many fish to catch and to many stories to tell


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 4, 2009)

Keep your head up & dont listen to that Doctor. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 4, 2009)

Praying for you.. Have a friend who was told he had 6 months to live. That was 6 years ago. Take the chemo and let God do the rest.......RW


----------



## TonyE (Sep 4, 2009)

*Praying for a quick recovery!*


----------



## MX5HIGH (Sep 4, 2009)

Prayin' for you.  Stay strong.


----------



## 96dually (Sep 4, 2009)

Prayers said, and best wishes sent!  Congrats on the new grandbaby!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent. Our God is still in the miracle business!!


----------



## Lorri (Sep 5, 2009)

My prayers added as well.  God can do miracles.


----------



## bearpugh (Sep 5, 2009)

prayers sent up. god bless my friend.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers offered.


----------



## Ga crossbow (Sep 5, 2009)

*prayer*

I will pray for you.Stay strong with God.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll keep you in my prayers brother.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent,brother. Cherish whatever time you can have with your family.


----------



## vin-man (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent. Only one person knows when your time to come home is. Remember, the doctors are just practicing medicine, our Lord has it down pat, and works miracles every day.


----------



## cball917 (Sep 5, 2009)

i will pray for you man. hang in there. my best friend had a wreck in a dune buggy and got paralized from the neck down. they said he would not live more than a year. last april was 8 yrs. god will take care of you just keep your faith strong.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Praying for you.

Brian1


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2009)

prayers sent. Enjoy your grandbaby!


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent for healing and comfort.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 5, 2009)

You will certainly be in my Prayers. God has wrought many miracles in my life,He can in yours as well.May God Bless you and Heal you completely.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 5, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## jinx1984 (Sep 5, 2009)

Want to thank everybody for being so nice and my prayers go out to anybody that needs them . The good Lord and this little girl is what going to get me over this stuff .


----------



## Lorri (Sep 5, 2009)

jinx1984 said:


> View attachment 374007
> Want to thank everybody for being so nice and my prayers go out to anybody that needs them . The good Lord and this little girl is what going to get me over this stuff .



You got that right on the Good Lord and that grandbaby - she is such a cutie - my prayers added again today - hang in there!


----------



## secondseason (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 5, 2009)

God Bless ya.

You're in my prayers.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 5, 2009)

jinx1984 said:


> View attachment 374007
> The good Lord and this little girl is what going to get me over this stuff .



You have the right attitude to defeat this thing and prove the doctors wrong.  They told my dad the same thing in '64 and he lived for twenty more years.  He had the same kind of attitude that you have.  Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers raised for you and your family. Nothing is too big that God can't handle it and hold you in His palm at the same time.


----------



## mattech (Sep 5, 2009)

I will pray for you and you're family. god bless and that is A beutiful little girl.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2009)

prayers sent brother


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent on behalf of you for a miracle and for strength for you and your Family.


----------



## Poppy D (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent as well.


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll say one for you with my family tonight!


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 5, 2009)

Sending them up for you and your family..


----------



## pigpen1 (Sep 5, 2009)

We are praying for you, God Bless you and that beautiful grandbaby.


----------



## lake hartwell (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent tonight. I have had it 4 times and continue to pray, Thank God, and live. In Jesus hands it will be fine either way.
God Bless,
LH


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 5, 2009)

The Great Physician has a prescription request from me...


----------



## brooke81 (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't listen to that six month stuff. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 5, 2009)

jinx1984 said:


> Went to the Dr. Told me I had Cancer and it was in Stage 4  He give me 6 months to live. and I told him that ever night when I take a bath I have not found any kind of Experation date stamped on my body anywhere . Suppose to start Cemo next wed. The good lord has worked in good ways before so I am hoping he will see fit to help me out . Got a new grand baby to raise as long as I can breath. I am just an old country boy and it is hard to take us out with a good fight .All prays will be thankful.Besides I got to many fish to catch and to many stories to tell



Yes you have the right attitude, no one has an expiration date on him,so let us lift you up to the throne of grace, where we can all go and The Lord Will listen to your needs.

Abba I lift this brother to you in the name that is above all names your son Yeshua, and we ask in His name that you touch him Yaheveh Raffi and make him whole, let that cancer be destroyed and done away with, we pray.
Hashem Yeshua Raffi, Amein.
Shalom (Peace)


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent.

The power of prayer is great.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Sep 5, 2009)

Just said a prayer and I will keep you in them.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 5, 2009)

stay strong, prayers are sent for a full recovery. By His Stripes You Are Healed!!!


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 5, 2009)

GOD Bless you Brother!
I will Pray to THE GREAT PHYSICIAN,THE LORD JESUS CHRIST!
You are right,you don't have an expiration date stamped on you.You are not an old man,you are 3 years older than me,and that ain't old.I'm in prayer for you,that sweet little baby girl,and especially THE LORD will give you strength.It seems to me you already have the courage,and Faith.

Michael


----------



## DOXIELADY (Sep 5, 2009)

you will be in my prayers ,keep looking up,staying strong in faith , and God Bless you


----------



## alapido (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats on the grandbaby!  Dont subscribe to cancer-so move on and keep on going buddy! Stay strong


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 5, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Sep 5, 2009)

May your life be full, and your prayers answered.


----------



## roscoe54 (Sep 6, 2009)

Man knows little God knows all. Prays for you and your family.


   Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep that attitude brother.  Praying for you.


----------



## aka rotten (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr.told me that my daughter had stage 4 -a  cervical cancer 3 years ago.Gave her 3-6 months with treatment to live.Went to macon  and was treated.A of now Thank  God she is cancer free.So dont ever give up!Paul


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Prayers sent!!  Stay strong man!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Sep 6, 2009)

Prayers for your best sent to the God,who can do anything!


----------



## jinx1984 (Sep 6, 2009)

Still can't let everyone know how much support and encouragement this all has given me and my family. Thanks again and may God be with each and one of you also .Will keep updated on what happens . Well got to go find me a good lighter stump knot Because Like I said I got To much to live for and I'm going to get in a few good blows of my Own.
 My GOD BLESS EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 6, 2009)

Praying for ya brother!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would like to offer you and your family this little bit of info and prayers. My mother was diagnoised with stage 4 cancer of unknown primary origin. This is the hardest cancer to fight with chemo. She too was given 6 months. She told the doctor she wanted to live and by God she did. He was amazed at her zest for life. She rarely missed a chemo treatment, only when she became anemic(sp). She lived for two more years and the Good Lord called her home. I know with her type of cancer that it was nothing less than a miracle that she lived as long as she did. My mother was extremely religious and prayed daily, but more that that was her zest for life and to see her grandchildren grow. Never let another human being tell you when you are going to die. Never give up hope and always believe. You owe it to your children and grandchild to fight the good fight. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 8, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 13, 2009)

A few years ago I got sick, never did find out what was causing the problem. I started searching the scriptures about healing. These are some of the ones I found Maybe they will be a comfort to you, like it did to me. The first scripture I found is Exodus 15:26. This scripture when I read it didn't seem to fit in the chapter,like maybe God put it there for me. The others are salms 118:17 the other is Matthew 21:21&22. There are others.
My wife and I are praying for you and your family.
God Bless


----------



## NoOne (Sep 13, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 13, 2009)

Last time I checked the Lord controls our time time that Dr. Prayers sent.


----------



## htr4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Prayers sent up for you and your family!


----------



## Spotlite (Sep 14, 2009)

jinx1984 said:


> Went to the Dr. Told me I had Cancer and it was in Stage 4  He give me 6 months to live. and I told him that ever night when I take a bath I have not found any kind of Experation date stamped on my body anywhere . Suppose to start Cemo next wed. The good lord has worked in good ways before so I am hoping he will see fit to help me out . Got a new grand baby to raise as long as I can breath. I am just an old country boy and it is hard to take us out with a good fight .All prays will be thankful.Besides I got to many fish to catch and to many stories to tell


Your exactly right pal, they told my aunt she had just a few months to live.....................about a year or so ago and she is still with us. we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 15, 2009)

Stay strong!  Prayers sent.


----------



## muskiehunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Country boys can survive.. Prayers sent.. Keep on kicking..  I know you will not go down without a fight..


----------



## jinx1984 (Sep 16, 2009)

*UpDate on prayers needed*

Well it has been about a week and a half now since My first Cemo treatment Still An'it Glowing in The the Dark? Have my good days and bad but Me and my Grandchild Still see each other everyday !!!! And that's what counts . 

   Still can not find the words to Express all the apperication that all you people have shown me in my time of need. If only the world was filled with loving caring peple like that what it would be like !!!!!! . I will keep all of of you in my Prayers and on My mind . And Maybe One Day we can meet and shake hands Face to face . Even if it is not on this old crazy world we can not figure out. 

May God be with All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 16, 2009)

Jinx, one thing I found when my husband went thru his colon ca surgery and chemo treatments that helped me and him was keeping a daily journal. Not sure how many txts you'll get. He had finished 4 out of 8. He passed away but from something totally not related to the ca surgery or the chemo. Couldn't be anticipated or avoided. Anyway, I'm a nurse and kept the daily entries in the journal. I searched and searched for treatments for all the "problems" that arise from the chemo.  And what worked for him or didn't. Neither one of us could always remember from episode to episode.  Besides I felt more under control doing that. One thing that really helped him to increase his strength was a good probiotic he took daily (reduced the bathroom visits but kept you regular). He drank copious amounts of water, to avoid dehydration. The worst thing was the lack of appetite and that nothing tasted good or right to him. You can't be doing that, you can drop weight and needed blood counts overnight by doing that! But he would tell me, he'd eat if I'd eat, so I ended up gaining 25 lbs over those 6 months keeping calories and proteins in him!!! Been the devil coming off to! 
He was often so tired, lay on the couch alot, I'd get him up and walk in the yard or around the house, then first thing you know, he'd have a cane arrow out straightin it and grinning. You can't give in to it everytime, gotta fight and stay positive!! But mostly we just held each other alot and prayed and knew how blessed we were to have each other for almost 30 years. And we left nothing unsaid or undone...nothing. I could let him go, even tho it was sudden because of that. So talk to your family every moment you can, no matter the outcome. God does work miracles every moment, but we aren't assured of tomorrow, none of us are. I pray for you and your families strength and healing and love. if I can assist you in anything at all please pm me, I still have that journal with his solutions anyway.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 16, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jinx1984 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Update on Cancer*

Well I am going in for my 4th cemo treatment Wed. One good thing is I am not glowing in the dark . 
   Did a cat scan after my 2nd cemo said the one in my lung had gotten smaller but I got a new one on my liver . See prayer does work.
  So keep up the good work and we will all meet someday!
Still determined to bet the Devil on this thing . The good lord still has plans for me .


----------



## raggedy ann (Nov 9, 2009)

Prayers sent.  You have an adorable granddaughter.  Stay positive.


----------



## AHERRING (Nov 9, 2009)

Sent


----------



## IWB4ME (Nov 9, 2009)

You will be in my family's prayers


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 9, 2009)

He still works miracles.  prayers sent


----------



## rolltide730 (Nov 9, 2009)

You got it buddy, hang in there!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 9, 2009)

As a cancer survivor, I'm living proof that you can beat this with prayer. You will be in my prayers. keep up the great attitude and stay strong.


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 9, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !! You have a precious grandbaby .  Keep the faith .


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

In the prayers of everyone up here in the hills!


----------



## SissyHunter (Nov 10, 2009)

We are praying for you, family (precious grandchild), doctors and staff. I've heard that how a man acts when no one is looking shows his character. I see that how a man acts when faced with adversity shows his faith in God. Be strong and know that we care.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 10, 2009)

Fight hard jinx,prayers sent.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2009)

Prayers sent brother. I wish you a speedy recovery and an easy road up ahead.


----------



## lonewolf14 (Nov 10, 2009)

you only trust in what God has instore. prayers sent.


----------



## nortonbp (Nov 10, 2009)

Prayers for you an you family Only through the Lord can miracles happen. dx stage 4 brain cancer 11/6/06Ask surgon how long He said only the lord can tell me that.three years last week Tumor returned 6/22/09 More surgery rad and chemo and still doing rehab Got new grand daughter coming in feb. Gold is  to hold her.prayers sent for allstay positive. Phill Norton


----------



## Sargent (Nov 10, 2009)

Still praying.


----------



## moyehow (Nov 10, 2009)

praying for you and your family


----------

